# Eukanuba Boxer Formula Dog Food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The beet pulp and brewers yeast are also very common allergens in dogs and can cause all sorts of allergic reactions such as yeast infections in the ears (brown, smelly, moist matter in the ear and ear canal that causes itching and severe discomfort) which is extremely hard to treat and get rid of. Combine that with the corn and by-products and you have a very over-priced, over-advertised, low-quality dog food.


----------



## Lia_M (Jan 10, 2010)

So what is the best dog food for a boxer? I feed Eukanuba now.


----------



## Katie6 (Jan 14, 2010)

We had been feeding our 2 year old boxer Prarie by Nature's Variety up until two months ago when my husband saw Eukanuba Boxer in the store and decided to try it. A few weeks later our boxer was diagnosed with a seizure disorder (potentially caused by food allergies). We switched him back and he hasn't had a symptom since. 
I've never been told there's a best food for a boxer, you should try a good brand (I think this site has lists of best dog food brands) and see what works for your dog. Good luck!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no clue why some people feed their dogs such bad dog food when the internet gives you so much information. Were again I well give you a list of some good foods take it or leave it!!!!

Good 

Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon
Evo
Innova
Instrinct
Orijen
Taste of the Wild. good price for a great dog food
Wellness, the only good food Petco carries.
Acana
Fromm
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
Natural Balance
California Natural, another good dog food, cheap


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a list of dog foods you should ""never"" feed to your dog.

Really BAD

Anything Purnia
Anything Royal Canin
Anything Old Roy
Anythind Abady
Anything Beneful
Anything Science Diet or Hills
Anything lams
Bil Jack
Cesar Milan
Eukanuba
Exclusive
PEDIGREE
Advance
Alpo
Arion
Beta
Friskies
Ol Roy


----------



## Lia_M (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for the list


----------



## Austin (Mar 11, 2010)

I work at a vet office and the top dog food brands are Science diet, royal canin, eukanuba, iams and high end purina like purina pro plan or purina one. All 5 of these companies and research and data behind their products. They do years of testing before anything hits the shelf.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Austin, My friend, You are sadly mistaken!! Every food you listed are VERY low grade dog foods.There is no such thing as "HIGH END PURINA" LOL!! ALL the foods you listed are full of CORN and BY-Products and Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex which is synthetic vitamin K-It causes a severely weakened immune system.And a hole lot of other problems too numerous to list. PLEASE if your going to recommend dog foods-go get some education on GOOD brands!!AND GOOD AND BAD INGREDIENTS!!DON"T EVER go with what a vet recommends!! They are sponsored BY and sell these horrible brands in their offices.IF someone wants a REALLY good food for their dog ANYTHING by Merrick OR Orjen-Acana or Innova-EVO OR Fromm.People PLEASE get some education-go to DOG Food Analysis-or The dog food project-Do some research!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Austin, Michelle is 10000% correct. My GSP came to me on your high end Purnia one, you should have seen the difference after 2 weeks on California Natural. Night and day, after 2 weeks on C.N. his coat was shiny and soft, his eyes quit having goo in them, his ear crud was gone and he smelled like a puppy should. Now you should see and feel him, after I started feeding Orijen Large breed puppy WOW! is all I can say.
The site link below and this site opened my eyes...

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

He did say one thing that is correct. These companies do do years of testing. They have the money to have a top notch science department with some of the best scientists ever.

Now, if these companies Austin mentioned were just willing to purchase better ingredietns, they could knock these small boutique companies right out of business.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I truely doubt that they have the best scientists ever, I really doubt they even have any college grads. Remember those TV ads aren't cheap and thats where all their money goes. I think they are just a bunch of ya hoos working on ways of making corn and wheat taste better to a dog.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Eric, your comment is exactly what was stated in the Feb edition of the WDJ .


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

Jess says that Merrick is a good dog food, yet it's made by Eukanuba. When i called Eukanuba to tell them about my dog getting sick from their food, it was a tainted bag, they also made me aware that Merrick, Iams, Eukanuba were all made in the same place and could all be tainted.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jes-You say that you called Iams/Eukanuba,and they informed you that they also make Merrick.I would like to know who you spoke to because that is NOT TRUE.Merrick Pet Care is a FAMILY OWNED and operated business.They manufacture all of their own products in their privately owned facility,in Hereford,Texas.And to even say Iams/Eukanuba in the same sentence as Merrick is laughable....that is like comparing a 5 star restaurant (Merrick),to eating out of a trash can(Iams/Eukanuba).I wish people would get their facts straight before coming on here and posting TOTALLY WRONG STUPID POSTS.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2010)

Michelle. You say that I am wrong and yet it is the company that produces these products. Idiots believe whatever they are told... hence you believing the Merrick is somehow a better company. 

90% of dog foods are made in the same three factories in this country. All the foods included on all the lists of "Good foods" on here are made at the same companies. That's why they all end up with the same tainting problems. 

Merrick has snowed you and many others into thinking they are separate from other companies. Call Eukanuba and find out the truth for yourself. Morons continue to squeal the same thing over and over again without checking THEIR facts! Call Eukanuba! 

Oh, and if you don't like to be called a moron, Michelle, don't call others names and put it in all caps!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure 90% of the crap that people like you buy at wal mart and grocery stores ARE made in the 3 crappest plants in America. But these dog food manufactures all have their OWN MANUFACTURING PLANTS(see below). There is nothing that bugs me more than when someone comes here and makes a post like this one that could not BE MORE FALSE.


Champion foods (Orijen & Acana)
Fromm
Merrick
Horizon Legacy
Petcurean, Go, Now & Summit
Natura Pet, Evo and the rest. Dry only..
First Mate
Precise, dry only
Timber wolf ???
Breeders Choice (Avoderm and Pinnacle), dry only..
Eagle Pack, dry only..
Evanders
Flint river ranch
Holistic Blend ???
Tuffys Pure Vita and Nutri Source


----------

